# Galvez Bay



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Water Temp 82
Water Clarity 1-2 ft
Bright Sunny day
Winds 15-18 with a squall that moved in with a snap of a finger producing sustained winds to 35 kts 
Incoming Tide

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, its been a very long time since I posted a Catch n Cook report and a long time that I actually been out on the water catching a bunch of feech. First spot produce one Spec off a Glow Norton. After about an hour moved closer to the salinity and feeched a 3.5 ft drop off reef with lots of shell. 

Found em with the Kaptain's pole on live brown shrimp rather than white. Arties in this color range did not produce a hit. The feech kept getting bigger and bigger and then the squall hit and we wanted to keep feeching, but its hard to anchor on shell with those winds..lol Kaptain did not make the trip knowing about the weather that was going on. 

Went to some protected water for Flounda and got noda. Winds layed back to 15 and went back to around the same spot. Found em again and kept catching till we ran out of shrimp. Arties would not draw a strike when i absolutely know where they were. Its not the first time that's happened. 

Thats Feeching !

----------------------------------------------------------

It was great to get back into the swing of things and have fresh feech on he table. 

Stuffed Turban's

Speckled Creole

Mango Ce-veee-chee


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report and good looking grub, glad to see you out and about. We need to get together again one day.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice. Those look like some solid fish.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Glad to see you back out, and glad to see your delicous looking results!
Great report! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Someone is a chef! Yummy!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good job gettin' 'em. always good to get back in the saddle


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW that looks GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> WOW that looks GOOD!!!!!!!


Recipe Please.....


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Missed your reports and your great food pictures!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

nice work.. that's a chunky trout. Grub looks delish!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

And now I'm hungry. Nice report and tasty looking grub.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sure is good to be back.. Took the Barking Kaptain last weekend. I am convinced he scare the feech. lol He goes into a 30 mph circle then launches forward towards the cast letting out an authoritative back. Good Dog.

Peeps were lighting up the catches last week with the full moon and alot trout with eggs. WAter keeps getting in better shape / Salinity.

Here is a Smoke Trout log 
Prosciutto wrapped Spec
BlueCarn crust Spec on a Sweet Onion Corn relish


----------

